# Midi keyboard doesn't send signals to Reaper



## Nao Gam (May 23, 2018)

Well... I pretty much went nuts today with this. I can't post on the reaper forum with 0 posts so here I am.. 
It's driving me nuts cause not only did I miss a competition (was probably a long shot anyway) but I had the same configuration a few days ago and everything was fine. 

So I have roland fp 30 connected to reaper via usb, the piano is on, it is midi enabled in preferences, record monitoring on, midi input set to roland, on a track with hybrid 3 in it. Last tie I followed this vid and everything was smooth, now I can't get it to send midi to hybrid OR reasynth. it's not just sound, there's no midi signal whatsoever.


The piano just plays through the speakers. I tried setting midi channel on it and turning off local control as in the manual and still nothing.

any ideas?


----------



## thevisi0nary (May 26, 2018)

Could you post a video? Are you seeing the red line moving on the fader when you input notes?


----------



## robgb (May 26, 2018)

I had this happen and it turned out I needed to unplug and replug my usb cable. Also I disabled and reenabled my controller in Reaper's preferences. After it happened a few times, I replaced the usb cable and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Nao Gam (May 27, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> Could you post a video? Are you seeing the red line moving on the fader when you input notes?


Nope, nothing.


robgb said:


> I had this happen and it turned out I needed to unplug and replug my usb cable. Also I disabled and reenabled my controller in Reaper's preferences. After it happened a few times, I replaced the usb cable and haven't had a problem since.


Lo and behold it's working again.. I'll see if it happens again and check the usb cable. It's a new cable from my audient id4, I'll know who to blame first if my audio interface is acting up.
Shame I lost NI sketches because of this, but there's always more competitions right? I might finish it and post the results in the composition sub anyway should be fun never done this before
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Divico (May 27, 2018)

Sometimes hitting "reset all midi devices" is enough.
I recently had a problem with an old midi controller. using the official driver made it invisible for Reaper.
Running it without, just with what windows found for it works though ....
Also making sure the device is plugged in and powered up before opening Reaper or another program (Musescore needs this for example) can help.


----------

